# Question regarding TBG on Trumark



## o2jmpr (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a complete Newb and could use your help and knowledge. I have what I believe is a Trumark, wire frame slingshot from Walmart with the red tubes and rear facing prongs for attachment. I would like purchase some Theraband Gold and attach it to this frame. My question is what's the best way to attach the band to this style? From what I've read, it's common to point the prongs away from the shooter so the bands dont slap against the prongs edges when you shoot but should I:

1. Bind the Theraband to the top of the prong in OTT style

2. Bind the band TFF to the inside

3. Bind the band TFF to the outside

4. Turn the band around the vertical part of the fork and either bind it back on itself or just tie it in a knot so the bands pull

straight back from the forks. This way the band could not possibly slip off the top.

Forgive my ignorance, but I surely appreciate any help. Please kindly advise me why you would choose a particular binding type too and feel free to mention anything I may not have thought of.


----------



## o2jmpr (Mar 26, 2015)

Now that I'm looking harder, I actually think I have a Daisy F16. I'm sure you all know exactly what I mean though.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

two ways i have put flats on a wire frame are :

1- just lay the thb on the wire and wrap with # 64 rubber bands , or thin strips of your theraband , stretching as

you wind it . or.........

2 - use short pieces of the round tubes that came on it and make ` cuffs` . tread the cuffs on the tb , lay flats on the wire ,

use alcohol to lubricate the rubber (very necessary ) , pull the tubing over the flats , and let it set a couple of hours for the alcohol

to dry off .

in your case do it with fork ends facing forward ----------enjoy


----------



## o2jmpr (Mar 26, 2015)

I appreciate your reply and especially the pics. I wasn't too concerned with how to actually bind the flat band but rather in what orientation to bind them. It looks like from your pics that you've chosen almost a mix between OTT and outside the frame


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

you`re welcome , just passing on what i`ve learned from the good folks on this forum . as far as orientation goes i think ideally

the flats should be straight vertical on the outside of the rods . i like wire frame shooters like the f-16 `s , saunders

hawk , daisy b-52s etc., etc. . they just come with awful band and pouch set -ups. another cheap fix is to put tru mark red

tapered  bands on them , makes a world of difference on the daisy`s . look up wll `s daisy m16 modifications

on the forum , he does a lot of interesting stuff to them ------have fun


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I cuff wire frames as well...works fine, no band breaks at the juncture of the band and wire frame end. I do radius (round it off) the end of the frame tip so it simply can't cut the bands however. Cuffing wire frames to use flats is to me the fastest and best method of attachment. You do have to use the right diameter tubing or the bands will slip out if too lose. If you don't have tube segments just tie it with a rubber band or similar made of old broken flats. I've done this as well with no slipages. You can also file and polish a grove or two in the fork end and tie, using rubber, the band over that grove to give it more purchase.

I recycle broken bands in two ways.

1. Using ties, I attach two shorties together to make a longie and if you match your tied bands well they shoot about the same as a whole band.

2., I cut the broken bands lengthwise into 2mm wide thin strips to use as pouch ties.

Nothing wasted.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

On my f-16's I slide a small 1/4 inch piece of tube on my fork tips then lay my bands over them, then I wrap mine the tubes help secure the bands to the forks.


----------



## o2jmpr (Mar 26, 2015)

So we have another vote for OTT. I guess my struggle is just in my mind. It seems like it would be hard to be consistent with an OTT setup. MOST TFF setups I see are outside the forks, but that seems like it would be harder on the bands when they pass through the forks and rub on the frame. INSIDE the forks seems the most logical, but rarely seen. What gives? :iono:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I radius my frames so the band doesn't abrade against edges. If you use the slot method, I radius the slots too, and you can mount the bands (stretch and insert) either inside the forks or outside. I prefer outside for less band congestion when the band/pouch pass through the fork, to give them a little more room to flow though. You may get fork hits using the outside method but using the inside method of mounting bands perpendicular to pull, you won't. If your forks are wide enough, the inside method is fine.

OTT is I think the best way for the bands to clear the forks with a minimum of band congestion I don't use it for I like the stretch and insert slot method exclusively. On natural forks I use OTT exclusively however for the "V" doesn't permit really good band/pouch flow through as would a "U" fork. I'm gonna make a nice fat natural fork ergo "U" shooter this year out of Eucalyptus, with all the whistles and bells...super ergo grip with pinkey tang and ammo or extra band set stash in the handle. I approached this with The "Picnic" interchangeable forks (see Susi gallery).


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

o2jmpr i think you`re starting to over analyze this ----on big wide wires like this it doesn't matter if you

put them on upside down its gonna shoot . i don`t think i`ve ever had a fork hit on a wire frame . ( but plenty on

any other frame style ) . just saying ------------


----------



## o2jmpr (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the detail Chuck. Appreciate your thoroughness. fsimpson, I concede that you are right. I'm just overthinking.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I attache flatbands to wire frames OTT.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I am not all that experienced in the world of slingshots but like Simpson said works also check out posts from wll too he has done a lot of mods on F16's. I personally just tie it to the inside of the frames shooting TTF, just make sure you have enough ties to make sure it doesn't come loose. I also usually leave the plastic sleeves on that come with the tubes this takes away any sharp points on your frame


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i`m probably theorizing over my head here , but i wonder if band positioning on a wide  wire frame with the fork ends facing

toward or away from you makes any difference at all because the band action and movement is straight line- back and

forth on the same small axis . on a conventional frame with fork tips are not the differences in rigging caused by the `speed

bump effect ?? ( charles -am i getting this right ? ) of ott , thf , etc. caused by the bands going over the hump of the

fork tip edge ------ thoughts anybody ????


----------

